
MazuCC: A minimalist C compiler with x86_64 code generation - matt_d
https://github.com/jserv/MazuCC
======
mmoez
The code looks clean and features handwritten lexer and parser in C. So there
seems to be no dependency on third party tools such as Bison/YACC.

